

Proprietary open source - barelon

Would you work for free on an open source project, open in the sense that source code is available and anybody can submit pull requests, but with a propietary license where the code owner retains all the rights to copy, redistribute, sell, etc...? If not, would you do it if you were paid  for your contributions?
======
shanelja
I would - simply because it's damn near difficult to find a "new" open source
project to work on, I don't want to walk in to one that's already been running
for 3 years or whatever.

Timing is everything.

